# Gem



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 8, 2013)

Alright so here are pictures of Gem taken this morning.. dont know if she has changed since a few weeks ago but maybe u guys can predict when she will foal?


----------



## MountainWoman (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm going to take a try at this and let the experienced aunties correct me if I'm wrong but I think you have a while to go. Baby has to move forward and I do believe you'll see waxing on the nipples. My mare foaled last night and I just knew she was going to foal because she started leaking and also her hoo haw became very elongated. Now I'll wait to see what the other aunties say. She's a beautiful mare!


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 10, 2013)

Thank u she had a foal before and didnt wax until she foaled...


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 10, 2013)

Yup...I'd have to agree...she has some time to go. In your little video she reminded me of a little Snowball...but now she looks like she found the mud holes LOL...isn't that always the way. She sure is a cutie even with her dirty bum!!

P.S. you've done a great job with her trick training


----------



## cassie (Jun 10, 2013)

she looks wonderful! and I have to agree with the other aunties, a little bit more cooking for that little munchkin yet


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 11, 2013)

How long do u think? And how long can they be in foal until?


----------



##  (Jun 11, 2013)

I had a mare who carried a full 365 days every year. And I know some have even gone over a year. But my average was 340+ days.


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 12, 2013)

Cause im wondering.. she was bred last july u would think she would of foaled by now?


----------



## Eagle (Jun 13, 2013)

How about a pic of her udder taken from behind so we can see if she getting ready


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 13, 2013)

alright i will take one today


----------



## MountainWoman (Jun 13, 2013)

My mare that foaled on June 7th had a due date of April 15th. They can make you wait.


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 13, 2013)

yeah the girl at the rescue i got her from said that she was due in april... so i was getting ready but since i didnt see no foal i started making her swim and get exercises but now i put it at pause cause the farrier said to watch for a foal in the next couple of weeks because her stomach is more front words then a fat horse so now im waiting


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 13, 2013)

Gem today


----------



## cassie (Jun 13, 2013)

looks like maybe the start of some filling on the right teat? not 100% certain but looks like something there





she is looking good otherwise, lovely girl.


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 13, 2013)

I was thinking the same thing today.. shes bigger on one side then the other.. is that normal? She looks normal on one side but big on the other


----------



## Eagle (Jun 14, 2013)

Any chance you could retake the first pic but make sire you are standing square behind her so we get a full view of her udder



she looks like she is getting close.


----------



## MountainWoman (Jun 14, 2013)

Yes, lopsided is normal. She's looking great!


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 15, 2013)

Gem today seems to be bagging up more


----------



## Eagle (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks, that first shot is perfect, take one exactly the same in a few days so we can compare



Baby is still riding high so you have a little while to go ( but we all know how fast they can change) so carry on keeping a close eye on her.


----------



##  (Jun 15, 2013)

Good girl Gem! She's showing progress and that is ALL good!


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 16, 2013)

ok will take some more in a few days


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 20, 2013)

So here was Gem today sorry lol had to flash the flash light before i go to school cause it was still dark  and she kept moving


----------



##  (Jun 20, 2013)

She is "growing" nicely!!!!


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 20, 2013)

how much longer do u think?


----------



## Eagle (Jun 20, 2013)

Baby is still back so she has a little while yet.


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 20, 2013)

grr been waiting for ever!! She better have that baby soon or else im gonna flip!! Lol only been waiting since last september


----------



## MountainWoman (Jun 21, 2013)

Renee, I'm learning - that's what I was going to say - baby has to move forward so you've got some time.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 21, 2013)

Sara your avatar pic is to die for


----------



## MountainWoman (Jun 21, 2013)

That's my 24" boy. Good things do come in small packages and thank you Renee.


----------



##  (Jun 21, 2013)

He is simply stunning!


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 26, 2013)

Believe Gem has bagged up quite a bit.. is it normal for her utters to be shiny?


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 26, 2013)

Gem today... sorry not very good angles as she kept running away


----------



##  (Jun 27, 2013)

Oh she is looking VERY good!! Definitely some progress going on -- and baby is coming along nicely! LOVE that lopsided tummy!!


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 27, 2013)

i had to put her with my big horse over night cause she was over heating and sweating in her stall... dont know if thats the heat or sings shes getting close


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 27, 2013)

She does look close...her nipples may separate a little and she may need a little more filling in her bag but again...they are all different so what do I know!! you did a nice job on her braids...shes so pretty!

Oopps...sorry didn't see your question...shiny udder? could be she was just a little hot and sweaty and perhaps that was what you were seeing or maybe you just keep a very clean little girl..I'll let the pros comment but I don't think its anything to worry about.


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks, she is a pretty girl and im looking forward to seeing what her little baby looks like hopefully she wont keep us waiting longer


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 27, 2013)

She's progressing nicely and I dont think you will have much longer to wait for this new baby. If she appears to be getting hot or sweating (not foaling) then you would be better to sponge her off with some cooled water (not cold or hot) rather than put her somewhere with your big horse.

You need to keep her separated from your big horse from now on (day or night) or from any other horses now that she is getting so close to having this baby as it is not safe for the new baby to be born where others might get close/interfere during or immediately after the birth, plus it would be very stressful for Gem at a time when she needs to feel safe and relaxed.


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 28, 2013)

Um dont mean to be annoying but i think Gem might foal tonight


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 29, 2013)

How exciting!! What 'last minute' signs have you seen? Have you read some of the pinned threads at the top of this forum - they will give you all sorts of good info as to what you need in your foaling kit and what signs to look out for in a straightforward foaling or in one that might need vet help. Try to have a second person with you as you watch for Gem to go into labour, it's so useful to have someone else there,if only for moral support, but they can also help or make vet phone calls if necessary while you take care of Gem.

If she will let you, gently look just inside her vulva - the normal colour of salmon pink will usually change to a deep red within hours of foaling in the majority of mares - a great last minute sign to watch for!

So maybe we will be reading a foaling announcement in the morning? Good luck!


----------



##  (Jun 29, 2013)

So, any news!!! I'm sitting here all excited!!!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 29, 2013)

Late getting here today but it looks like the party has not yet started anyway..phew, I hate being late!! We must still be waiting for the guest of honor to get ready!!!


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 29, 2013)

well no foal yet




but shes pigging out on her hay shes pacing back and forth, pooing like crazy ext... before yesterday she was sweating and its still going on i gave her a bath to cool her down  and shes keeping her tail up since yesterday


----------



## MountainWoman (Jun 29, 2013)

Just saying if she doesn't foal, don't panic. My mare, Raven, was doing the same thing for quite a while and I thought she was going to foal any second but she had other plans. Can't wait to see your beautiful baby!!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 29, 2013)

Well it sounds like you are doing a good job in keeping an eye on her and keeping her comfortable and Im sure she appreciates the extra pampering. I always liked it when they foaled in the stall but there are lots of foals here where mamas liked foaling outside and were quite comfortable so it would depend on your own situation.

I do think tonight would be a great night for a party so keep us posted///Again happy foaling


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 29, 2013)

She's right...I think PNut did it for at least a month W/Cam...uuggh!!


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 29, 2013)

i went and checked on her and shes pretending like nothing is happening -_- oh boy Gem u like to make me mad.. we are going to call the vet as soon as his hours open


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 29, 2013)

why, is something making you nervous? all sounds normal.


----------



##  (Jun 29, 2013)

What color is her hooha? Remember, these ladies can stop their labor up to a certain point, if for any reason they decide to! But, it sounds like she's doing fine, unless you're seeing something abnormal? Watch for pacing and "cow patties" -- and a red vulva. Keep us posted, and happy foaling!!!

Oh, and you'll forget about being "mad" once that little one arrives! Bet you forget how tired you are, too!!


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 29, 2013)

shes been pacing all day rolling


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 30, 2013)

checked on her this morning and all her signs are gone :/ is this normal?


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 30, 2013)

When you say all signs are gone ...what do you mean? Sorry, do you mean she has stopped pacing? how is her poop from last night?


----------



##  (Jun 30, 2013)

Yes, this is perfectly normal. They are very tricky, and can seem quite imminent, and then nothing! Remember Joanne's mare that we all thought was going to foal and it wound up being a week or so later. So, no worries, she'll get back in foaling mode soon, I would bet!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 30, 2013)

She wants to show you her fire works on the right day!!!


----------



## MountainWoman (Jun 30, 2013)

Happened to me with Raven. All the signs were present and I was sure she was going to foal and nothing for quite a while. The way I was finally sure it was the day on both Raven and Sweetie (who took a year to foal) was by their bags. Sweetie started leaking on the day she foaled and Raven waxed and had a full bag. Neither of them were maiden mares and I don't know if all mares do this or not.


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 30, 2013)

Her pacing and rolling could simply be her trying to shift the foal into a more correct position for delivery. Lots of mares do quite a bit of rolling in the weeks before foaling. And she may be sweating due to the heat you seem to be having plus her pacing and rolling.

I still think that she has to fill her udder more before producing this baby - there are still wrinkles showing in your pictures and the teats will need to separate and fill as she gets closer. Keep checking the colour inside her vulva - it's a really good last minute sign!

And keep those pictures coming please - it will help us to watch her progress.


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jul 1, 2013)

here was Gem yesterday and here are some from today


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jul 1, 2013)

well its been almost a year that she was bred.. so if she doesent have a baby soon then i will call the vet and see



for now fingers crossed that she has it soon


----------



## MountainWoman (Jul 1, 2013)

My mare, Sweetie, was due on April 15th and had the baby on June 7th. It was an awesome foal so sometimes when they cook a little longer, good things happen. I won't comment on your mare's photos because I'm not as experienced as the others but I will say she is lovely.


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 1, 2013)

It is a bit difficult to tell from the pictures, but it does look as though her teats have separated a bit, plus they look a little filled although her actual udder still looks a bit slack. Your vulva pic is a bit out of focus but it does look as though the colour is darkening. So yes, she could go another week or she might foal at any time! LOL!! Just keep doing what you are already doing and watch her every minute of the day and night - one way or another you will soon have a new little one.


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jul 1, 2013)

I will keep a eye on her




for now i just let her eat grass


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jul 2, 2013)

So last night we maid fire works... and we kept an eye on the horses to make sure they where not scared of them.. and Gem was pacing pack and forth around her stall would lay down get back up so i gave her hay.. then she peed in her hay like she normally does but it was just a tiny bit of pee. She did her business like 9 times during the 10 minutes i was watching her only small amounts tough. She is filling up a bit more again i will try to take some more pictures once it stops raining


----------



## MountainWoman (Jul 4, 2013)

Just wondering if anything is happening????


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jul 4, 2013)

No nothing is happening any more :/


----------



##  (Jul 5, 2013)

It will be, before you know it. She's really moving ahead!!


----------



## MountainWoman (Jul 8, 2013)

Just dropping by your foaling thread to see how you are doing and how Gem is too.


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jul 8, 2013)

We are good still no foal



think her time is about up its been more then a year since she was (bred) like almost a month past.. vet is coming tomorrow to vet check her


----------



## MountainWoman (Jul 9, 2013)

Let us know how it goes. My Sweetie took a year. It's a long wait.


----------



##  (Jul 9, 2013)

Let us know what the vet says. Praying all is well!!


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jul 9, 2013)

So the vet came this morning.. and gave us the news that she wasnt in foal :/ so we need to put her on a diet (more exercise and less grass and hay time) we are planing on breeding her at the end of this summer



considering she has a clean bill of health


----------



##  (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorry she wasn't in foal, but with that clean bill of health -- I can't wait for next year!! So, who will you breed her to?? We still want lots of pictures of her and her future hubby -- as well as her diet. Can't wait to see her all slimmed up and ready to breed!!


----------



## MountainWoman (Jul 9, 2013)

So sorry there's no baby this year but you'll have lots to look forward to next year. I hope you keep the thread going because we've all grown to love Gem and you are one of our Nutty Nursery good friends now too and we want to keep in touch.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorry to hear the news, now we have to look forward to next year - and yes, dont you dare go missing from here, we love hearing about Gem and want to keep up with her progress. Plus we need to know about your future plans for her, so please stay in touch!


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jul 9, 2013)

Hopefully breeding her to a homosygous paint or a leopard appaloosa



. Her diet is already started and she isnt taking it seriously lol still being Gem



Im teaching her new tricks and she finally gets along well with my girl Addie


----------

